# Gates posing



## TimoS (Jan 26, 2005)

A real sex symbol for teenage girls ?! Bill Gates Strikes a Pose for Teen Beat Photospread, 1983 :rofl:


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 26, 2005)

Mua haha thats great


----------



## Zepp (Jan 26, 2005)

:rofl:  Now that is funny!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 26, 2005)

*yawn* ooooo .... *sigh* .... I'm all a-tingle ... *blink* *blink* no, really I am .... *snore*


----------

